# Metric dials for G0768



## vincent52100 (Jun 7, 2021)

Good evening. I know it’s a crazy question but is there somewhere to get metric dials for my G0768. I bet no one else has tried to do that.  This is another “just because I want to question”
I’ve contacted Grizzly and haven’t heard back yet.
Thanks


----------



## fitterman1 (Jun 7, 2021)

On imperial feedscrews?


----------



## benmychree (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes, same comment as above.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 8, 2021)

Use a calculator.

metric(mm) = imperial(inch) × 25.4
imperial(inch) = metric(mm) / 25.4


----------



## vincent52100 (Jun 8, 2021)

My mistake. I thought the feed screw was metric and they made the correction on the dial. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 8, 2021)

The imperial threads on my G0730 Y axis (the short one) were obviously cut on a metric lead screw lathe as the move the table 0.999,4 when the dial calls for 1.000. The X-axis and Z axis are spot on.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jun 13, 2021)

Install a DRO then you can work in whatever units you like.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 14, 2021)

Learn to multiply and divide by 25.4 any you can use either kind of machine tool.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jun 14, 2021)

The fact that your leadscrew causes .9994 when the dial says 1.000 does not indicate the master leadscrew was metric.  The conversion from metric ti inch and vice versa will be exact provided there is a 127 tooth gear in the gear train.  Most likely the .0006 difference is due to your inability to move the dial exactly 1.000 and /or a tiny bit of backlash in the leadscrew or in the dial indicator you used to measure travel.


----------



## savarin (Jun 14, 2021)

On my 9x20 I wanted to change the cross slide to metric.
I made an M10x1 lead screw, also extended its travel, made a new dial with 100 divisions and just for kicks added a vernier to it.
Most bits are from here








						9 x 20 half nut problem
					

Made new rubber wipers that have the added bonus of holding a bit of the oil back in where it should be. Eagerly awaiting the new half nuts being sent to me from hman along with a couple of other bits. How awesome and amazing is that. That beats waiting for 16 weeks and probably longer...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 15, 2021)

According to the manual, the dials read in both inch and metric.  It appears that the dial readings are exact for inch and approximate for metric, indicating that the lead screws are Imperial rather than metric.  The cross feed is reading in diameter mode so an advancement of .002" will move .001" but it will reduce the diameter by .002".  This would indicate a 25 tpi lead screw.  The compound moves .050" per revolution or .001"/division. and has a 20 tpi lead screw.

One thing to be careful of when working in metric is  if you are going by the dial reading, you will overshoot slightly so don'ttry to go to your final position by the dials.  Stop short and measure and determine what your final change will be.  (With metric leads screws reading inches on the dial, you will undershoot which is safer.)


----------

